# Trading Adam Morrison?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Since I don't have to pay the ridiculous large salaries of the Lakers' players, I'd like us to deal Adam Morrison for some bench help.

We could definitely use a shooter at the wing, and there are LOADS of teams that will want to shed a $4-6m per year bench player before the deadline.

Any one think this has a chance of happening?

One guy I'd love to get for him is Jason Kapono. I could be satisfied with a bench of Shannon, Kapono and Odom. He would definitely help that second unit on the offensive end. Because Sasha is a non-factor, they have no one out there to stretch the defense.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't think kapono is attainable though, since he has the same length of contract as ammo.. and he's currently the more valuable player. unless the lakers decide to throw someone else into the mix too.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nah, Kapono has two more years left on his deal. Morrison is an expiring contract. The 76ers are awful and their payroll is huge, which is why they might pull the trigger on that deal, especially if we threw in a second rounder or two.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was just curious as to how much money Morrison has made on his rookie deal. Coming into this year he's made 11.66 million $ and he's scored 1158 points. I guess he's making another 4.5 million or so this year so he's made way over a thousand dollars for every point he's scored in the NBA. He's only played 3152 minutes in four years. I wish I could fail so completely at something and come out of it with that sort of money.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Morrison has zero value.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Morrison has zero value.


Wrong. He has whatever value a team will save by acquiring his contract. Please, please, please do not underestimate the dire financial times that some NBA teams are in.

In the case of the 76ers, Morrison has about $6.6m in value.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Morrison has zero value.


Wrong. He has whatever value a team will save by acquiring his contract. Please, please, please do not underestimate the dire financial times that some NBA teams are in. I would have value in the NBA right now if I had an expiring contract.

In the case of the 76ers, Morrison has about $6.6m in value.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

In Simmons recent article, he proposed a teade of Ammo + Farmar for Jose Calderon. I think Calderon would be effective on this team, but Im not totally sold on that deal.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Wrong. He has whatever value a team will save by acquiring his contract. Please, please, please do not underestimate the dire financial times that some NBA teams are in.
> 
> In the case of the 76ers, Morrison has about $6.6m in value.


I meant in terms of production on the ball court.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=5340573

Kirk Hinrich for Derek Fisher and Adam Morrison

Bulls get immediate cap relief who two expiring contracts. If they want to go after a big free agent (LeBron, Wade or Bosh), this would help their cap situation tremendously.

One can hope


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Calderon would be nice but I doubt Toronto wants garbage for him.

KennethTo, we're not trading Fisher so you can stop dreaming.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We are winning, and Walton will be coming back. I don't see it happening.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fisher isnt getting traded. Kobe wont allow it.


----------

